#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Industrial training of 6 month in 8th sem.suggest company

## Anuj Narwal

I'M in my 7th sem(FINAL YR.) there is 6 month training.in 8th sem i am in *CIVIL ENGG.* branch..........so  suggests the company from where i should take training and how i approach  to them.
IN DELHI & NCR REGION. TO BEST UTILIZE THIS PRECIOUS TIME.






  Similar Threads: Offshore Training Services, Corporate Training Company plzzz ....suggest the compenies for chemical branch for internship training Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Industrial training Industrial training For Engineers

----------

